# So I'm going to Jupiter for Snook, need advice...



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I was planning on Sebastian but I hear the cold weather has the Snook tight lipped right now. 

As such, I'm ready to take a road trip down south this weekend for my birthday and do some fishing. I do not plan on chartering, so I will be fishing from shore/pier. I know the Snook are stacked up at Jupiter right now but have no knowledge of the area. 

So the question is, which one of these four locations are the snook holding? Where do people fish down there if they are not in a boat?










Also, what bait would be my best bet? And are there any local tackle stores nearby? Best rig setup would be helpful too...

I will be staying overnight 1 night regardless of where I go and probably try some night fishing as well as in the day. Also, if anyone lives in the area and can consistently catch snook down there, feel free to let me know and I will send you my cell phone number so we can hook up.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Juno pier just south of Juipiter is great for snook right now. 
Also go to www.boatlessfishing.com many questions can be answered there.
Its a South Florida web site with lots of knowledge of the areas your talking about.


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

Just to the east is the (#4 Jettys) Mouth of the inlet they stack there and all those bridges hold snook, The snook fishing has been good all over but in the next few weeks it will begin to slow as bait begins to move as the storms start to come.

I would suggest trying the inlet first, I have read past post of yours and believe you should be able to knock'em off easy with your understanding of Inlets. 

Juno Pier has been getting alot of Mackerel the last couple of days and some really nice kings last week and I am sure they will be back around, Bonita off the Tee and Mangroves underneath if the bait is there. As for snook live bait will work great right now but if there is no live bait, try a side of a mullet"fillet" of some other bait and drop it straight down on a barrel weight on a typical bottom rig "Weight slides up and down line" this pier is good for getting Snook on cut bait if all else fails. Try Under the tee all sides and even in a little.

They sell frozen crabs and I would suggest putting one out to soak for Permit at this time.

As Repair Mentioned check my site and go to the front page there is and article about summertime snook and alot of the fishing the author does is in that area and he give some great advise on Artificials.

Use what bait you can catch there Sardines, Threads, Pilchards.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*The*

last time i was there...we hit all three bridges. Snook are Snook anywhere you go....If they don't feel like feeding...then move on to the next spot. Until you find a spot where they are hitting. We were after the bigger Snook, so we use big livebaits....at this time of year. You shouldnt have any trouble catching your own bait right around any of those areas. If you can get a hold of some jumbo shrimp around your area...GET them. Snook love these like candy, I would try to fish at night. Less of everything to bother with. Don't forget the inlet they snack up in there also. We fish the incoming tide on the beach next to the inlet. Then fish the point with the outgoing tide..........And i don't know why but there are also some big bluefish in there. Baitpod are running on the beach up and down fla coast right now. So be ready for anything in the inlet. oh yea we freeline alot...shrimp always, mullets might put some weight to get it to the bottom. Pinfish also work and you can catch there right there....But i would stay at the inlet that way you can fish the inlet side and the beach side. And if you do fish at night don't forget to have one pole with a big old dead bait right on the bottom....Sometimes you never know with Snook...and the reason for jumbo shrimp...They will let you know right away if Snook are in the area and feeding. Snook don't pass these up....and the thing about Shrimp is the Snook doesnt hit them like a baitfish...he will just suck him in. (like a bass) But once he feels that hook he will spit him right out...so be ready. The shrimp will start moving alot when he see the snook coming his way...and you will only feel a tap or two on your line....then it will go slack or he will start taking line out. You better hit him right then or you will miss him....With shrimp don't add any weights...and do a leader to line tie nothing in the middle. Snooks are pretty smart and they will try to take you into rocks or whatever is outthere. So turn them fast, if you are on the beach and away from rocks....let him swim and enjoy the ride....Good luck I know they were having runoff problems last year there....hopefully it is better


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Has*

friend fishing there this past weekend. They were fishing the inlet on the incoming tide and caught a few big ones....All on livebait. He said they were stack up in there, bait is all over the place. So make sure whatever you use to make it stand out, (clipping the tail is my go too)... Snook will go after a easy meal...one that looks hurt. If you are going to fish during the day...use floru leader....These fish see alot of action. So no shortcuts....what they did was cast up into the current and let it take the baitfish right into them...And once the bite is over...Move to somewhere else.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Notes*

Been going thru alot of my old notes lately.(Getting ready for Snook season) When you are after BIG snook..Remember they are bottom fish designed for holding in currents...Make sure your bait or lure..are running deep. And i alway try to keep in touch with my bait..(Keep your finger on that line!!). Hook your baitfish in the throat without any sinker and this will make them run deep also. Hit those bridge there!!! at night work the shadow lines on both sides of the bridge. And Snook will alway face into the current, Snook can be caught at anytime but the best time is Night...I got to meet Dave Justice, and he fishes down south and also writes from time to time in fishing Mag. And everything that i just wrote comes from Years of his snook fishing...There were any other tips but these stood out the most...And they have alway done well for me...Again these are tactis that work. Look him up he even had a vidoe out i believe...Good luck this weekend


----------

